
The Reality Self-Simulation Principle - lardplanet
https://www.patreon.com/file?h=37075171&i=5607562
======
lardplanet
Chris Langan showed reality is a closed self generating simulation since his
first paper in 1989, please give the man any credit? No?

------
s_gourichon
Well. I'm not fond of "metaformal" thingies.

It's nice that we have universal formal systems like cellular automata,
Turing-completeness and all. Yet formalism ever only happens on an actual
substrate.

The substrate typically has different principles and the properties necessary
for the formalism built on top emerge from lower-level, simpler interactions,
that typically have nothing to do with the formalism.

This is why quantum mechanics appears so weird. The substrate is so different
from the emergent formalism of classical mechanics that we have to give up the
mere notion of time that seemed so central.

For another example of unexpected substrate you can build logic gates on top
of the overall behavior of swarm of crabs
[http://wpmedia.wolfram.com/uploads/sites/13/2018/02/20-2-2.p...](http://wpmedia.wolfram.com/uploads/sites/13/2018/02/20-2-2.pdf)
. In theory, with enough logic gates you can build a Turing-complete system.
Not a very efficient one, sure. Generally, remember not all outcomes are
determined by efficiency, only by chains of causality.

